

Learn A Language 10 Words at a Time - LBRapid
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/14/learn-a-language-10-words-at-a-time/

======
jgrahamc
It's a mistake to present words without the article. Although you can click
through to get that information it would be much more effective to simply
state it with the word.

For example, I asked it for French and it gave me,

    
    
      rule (noun) système 
    

Now we don't know whether this is un système or une système without clicking
through. Also the translation of rule is simply incorrect. It would be correct
to suggest une règle or un règlement.

Also the article can actually change the meaning of a noun: e.g. un tour (a
tour), une tour (a tower).

~~~
jlsonline
Apart from the clunky interface (wait, was this intended to be used only with
Facebook?) ... That was the first thing I noticed, too. You can click the
'more information' button and get a bit, eh, more info.

Not a bad idea but the execution is a little lacking. Not too far off.

------
LBRapid
This site is a really good idea, but I think it needs some work. The design is
not all that appealing and the 3d avatars are soo 2004. Also, when viewing the
website in any other language except english, it uses Google Translate. That
seems kind of strange for a language learning site.

~~~
BvS
Agree with the Google-Translate. Entered the site from Germany and was
confronted with borken German. I unerstand most of it but for a language site
it's definitely not optimal. For sure I wouldn't risk to pay for it.

They should limit themselves to the English version until they can afford some
native to translate it into other languages.

~~~
LBRapid
One of the devs responded on Techcrunch and said that they just don't have the
money right now to translate it. People are suggesting giving users an
incentive for translating it for them.

